# Cómo especificar las dimensiones de la placa en ARES ?



## AleMarquE (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola gente, mi duda es la siguiente, estoy haciendo un diseño en ISIS proteus y lo quiero pasar al PCB, para ello utilizo el ARES. Una vez que estoy en el ares con los componentes y lineas del diseño en ISIS, el ARES me pide utilice una de las herramientas 2D para especificar los bordes de la placa y asi podes posicionar los componentes... bueno, aquí está mi problema: necesito hacer una placa mas o menos del tamaño y forma de una hoja A4, como hago para especificar estas dimensiones? 

PD : Hay alguna forma de cambiar las unidades que utiliza el programa? porque esta todo en "th" y me seria conveniente trabajar en metros. 

desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tienes que dibujar un cuadro te va a salir en lineas celestes que es el layer (Top silk), le das Click boton derecho/Change Layer/ Board Edge-- lineas amarillas. Ya puedes usar el autoplacer.

En el menu de arriba hay una letra M , ahi cambias a mm...

Saludos...


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Despues que estes en mm, Vas a VIEW, cambias a Snap 1mm o Snap 0.5mm. depende de la resolucion que quieras, Si quieres dimensionar una placa antes de colocar los componentes dibujas un cuadro desde el centro de la pagina y vas mirando las coordenadas en el lado derecho y abajo de la pantalla, hay te va mostrando el recorrido del puntero con Snap 1mm te puede ser mas facil..


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mira un ejemplo: fijate en los cuadros rojos esos son los puntos que te mencione.


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 17, 2009)

que ares es, el unico que conosco es para descragar cosas . que inquietante, ignoro, diganme que no es ese el ares de que se esta hablando


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 17, 2009)

a ya veo, esque justo narcisolara21 respondia unos minutillos antes,  cuando yo escribía, bueno con esa imagen
 es evidente que no sirve para descargas cosas ese ares


----------



## AleMarquE (Feb 18, 2009)

Mil gracias narcisolara, muy util y detallada la información. Creí que se podía de alguna manera dimensionar la placa colocando el alto y el ancho en algun lugar con el teclado, pero veo que es asi nomas, con el puntero del mouse. 

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Por nada, Cualquier otra duda estamos a la orden!


----------



## AleMarquE (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola nuevamente... me ha surgido otra duda, resulta que estoy trabajando con integrados digitales y en el ISIS las entradas de alimentación y masa no aparecen. Como tengo que hacer para indicar en el ARES cuales son las lineas de alimentación y la masa general de la placa ? o si no es asi... como funciona? 

saludosss

- AleMarquE -


----------



## AleMarquE (Feb 18, 2009)

y una cosa mas... como hago si la placa que quiero diseñar es doble capa? gracias


----------



## Vick (Feb 19, 2009)

Los circuitos integrados  no muestran los pines de alimentación por que el simulador los alimenta automáticamente para que sea más facil y rápido armar los circuitos....

En ares si no mueves nada te hará el diseño en doble capa al momento de hacer el autorouter...

Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mira ahì para que tengas una idea.


----------



## AleMarquE (Feb 19, 2009)

Esta bien, pero mi duda es la siguiente: en mi circuito use unos integrados que contienen biestables como los que adjunto en la imagen. Como dije antes estos no tienen indicada la pata de +Vcc y GND, sin embargo el programa debe saber de que lineas debe sacar Vcc y GND porque sino en la placa los integrados van a quedar sin alimentación. Como puedo hacer para indicarle al ISIS o al ARES, cual de las lines en mi circuito es +Vcc y cual es GND ?

PD: intente hacer la placa sin indicar esto y he notado que los integrados quedaron sin alimentacion, es decir, la pata que deberia estar conectada a positivo (Vcc) no lo esta... como era de esperarse porque ARES no sabe de donde sacar el positivo. 

Gracias por sus datos, me esta sirviendo. 


saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok ya entendì, El74ls373 tiene los pin de alimentaciòn ocultos que serian el pin20 VCC y el pin10 GND, y el uln2003 tiene oculto el pin 8 GND.
Dale click derecho al integrado le das a editar y vas a ver una opcion que dice Hidden Pins le das click, ahi vas a ver cuales son las que tiene ocultas, Si en tu esquematico la alimentacion tiene otro nombre por ejemplo +5V tienes que escribir +5V en el pin oculto, osea en vez de VCC pones +5V. Yo te recomendarìa que el terminal o pin o conector de alimentaciòn lo nombres VCC y asi no tendras que modificar todos los integrados que usen VCC.

Ahora te hago una pregunta, pusistes en tu esquematico algùn conector o pin conectado a VCC y a GND porque si no hay ningùn pin por donde va entrar el voltaje, por supuesto que van a quedar en el aire (Conector o pin Van a ser la conexiòn real del pcb donde van a ir los 5 voltios y el GND para los integrados).

Mira esta imagen las rayas verdes son las Rasnet o mejor dicho son las que tienen conexiòn. haz un nuevo esquematico y haz lo mismo que yo para que pruebes.


----------



## AleMarquE (Feb 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias, esa es la respuesta a mi pregunta. Ya esta solucionado el asunto. 

Saludos


----------



## Patico21 (Mar 21, 2009)

hola a todos quisiera conocer como anadir librerias en el isis ademas por favor... estoy contruyendo una fuente variable pero para hacer la placa no tengo la huella del potenciometro para poder hacer el circuito impreso no se como hacer o donde conseguir eso


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 22, 2009)

una cosa que podes hacer es seleccionar el componente (potenciometro en tu caso) en ISIS, le das click derecho y seleccionas "packing tool" en la ventana que aparece podes agregarle a ese componente un package adecuado a lo que necesitas seleccionando alguno de los que ya estan en la libreria de ISIS, eso lo haces haciendo click en ADD y seleccionando algun package ya existente. Luego de seleccionarlo tenes que asignar las patas del componente a las del package que elegiste, despues lo guardas y listo. 

Eso es lo que yo hice por ejemplo con unos led's que no tenian package
pero si necesitas hacer esto con varios componentes quiza te convenga usar una libreria como vos decias.

De eso no se mucho asique dejo a los colegas amigos de por aqui que saben mucho mas que yo para que te respondan

saludos!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 27, 2009)

> hola a todos quisiera conocer como anadir librerias en el isis ademas por favor...



Ahì deje un tuto para crear un componente en proteus, Te sirve tambièn si quieres hacer un componente en Isis y poder simularlo y por supuesto explico como crearlo en Ares..

Esta en el comentario #10

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30369.html


----------



## Patico21 (Mar 27, 2009)

muchas gracias habia mirado esa parte del foro pero no me fije en el tuto muchas gracias cualquier cosa te molestare aunque esta claro como debo hacerlo a otra cosa me podrias explicar que es renderizar y usar blender porque me parecio muy interensante lo que tu haces con esas herramientas en proteus... muchas gracias por todo


----------



## XOnizukaX (Nov 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias , me ah sido muy util la informacion compartida X).


----------



## tragamon (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola, una preguntilla.

En el ares cuando creas una pista te deja elegir el tamaño... aparece T8, T10, T12, T15, etc. ¿Como se pueden pasar esas medidas a milimetros? y sino se puede, ¿a que equivalen?

un saludo!


----------

